# Baby Guinea Pigs



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2010)

These guys were born today, I am fairly sure I have three sows and one boar. They are absolutely adorable! I am so excited, I'm keeping at least two of them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 17, 2010)

so sweet!


----------



## ally2012 (Aug 18, 2010)

awe they are sooo adorable!


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 18, 2010)

Tehe I love how guinea pigs come out fully furred and everything. There's no guesswork on the color like there is with rabbits sometimes. They are so cute, and a wide range of colors you got there!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 19, 2010)

awww sooo cute! after looking at these pictures, i remember my twinky (guinea pig) as a baby! He was soo small, you could literally put him in your coat pocket!:inlove:



EDIT: Now he's a big loaf of bread, but I still love him!:innocent


----------



## cheryl (Aug 19, 2010)

Aww so cute!...i love the little one in the middle of the other two..i love the colours..


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, ya they are so cute


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 19, 2010)

How precious, How will you be able to decide who to keep? I say make room for them all :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 19, 2010)

I know I do want to keep them all!  I think there are three girls and a boy, so I am keeping a girl and a boy, but now I just want to make a big pen and keep all the girls


----------



## cassafrassa (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww! They are too cute! I love guinea pigs. I've had three. I had one but she passed away in an accident, and the other two we got a few days after she passed. They lived for seven years! Such cuties. And they stay pretty tiny for always.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 31, 2010)

Cute! the one on the far right looks good


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya I am keeping her  I need help naming her too if anyone has any good ones.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awww!!! I love baby piggies! :inlove: i could never decide who to keep and who not to, i'd end up keeping them all


----------



## missyscove (Sep 7, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya I am keeping her  I need help naming her too if anyone has any good ones.


We'll definitely need more pictures


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2010)

That's really cool that they come out with all their fur on - I thought that they would be naked ?!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't know that they were called sows and boars. I learn something new every day! I also didn't know that they were born with fur. I thought they were neckid like bunnies. Very cute!!!


----------



## ambernd (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah I always thought they came out hairless like rats and mice do. They seem so big for all of em to fit in a momma's belly. very cool though. Congrats. They are adorable =]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you have pictures from when Mom was pregnant? Those babies look so big...was she HUGE?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 8, 2010)

She wasn't too big entirely, I wasn't expecting her to have 4. On a gp forum people guessed she would have around 2 but she had 4 big, healthy babies  Ya they are born about as developed as over 2 week old babies. You even have to take the boars from the mother at about 3 and a half weeks because they can become sexually mature at that age! I may be keeping them all now


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Sep 10, 2010)

they are too cute!! I'm getting a pair of silkys. Can you tell me when they are too.old to have their first litter? She is 6 months old.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 10, 2010)

Lot's of breeders don't start breeding their sows for the first time till 8 or 9 months. After a year it gets more risky, so after a year I wouldn't


----------



## Jaded (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive been breeding Guinea Pigs for years! babies are so cute thats why I end up keeping them all 
The breeding age for a female is 3months-1.5years, for a male its4months + until they become infertile lol


----------

